
ASK HN: Feedback on Apps - laurentyew
Just launch my first app. Would like some feedback and comments on it. Would really appreciate it!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kimmie.com.my&#x2F;
======
officialvke
pitch what your app does right in the title of the thread or the body of your
post

